# Update on my new loft



## huffmancharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Just finished the nestings pens in the breeding room, still to finish the 6 larger nest pens. I have all my 30 pairs of fantails in there nest pens. Yeah! Next is the 2 seperating pens and then putting in all the lights for the pens.
View attachment 29616


View attachment 29617


View attachment 29618


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Lookin great, what size are your breeding boxes?


----------



## huffmancharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

They are 2ft wide by 2ft and 2inches long, and the 6 larger individuals are 2ft wide by 4ft long.


----------

